# another petsmart dragon



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

couple of people have already posted theirs, so figured I'd put up a couple pics of my newest boy as well ^_^ he's got a bit of iridescence over one eye, but he can still see out of it
















first 2 were right after I got him, this one is just a little bit ago. the pic is kind of dark, but he's definitely colored up some


----------



## rainbowmissy (May 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh he's so pretty!  
Amazing find!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Petsmart carries them now?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

some of them seem to still be in the process of getting them in, but seems like a lot have started seeing "dragons" as well as halfmoons


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

hes lovely! i saw one just like yours at my petsmart! the petsmart i go to just got pks/dragons and hms this tuesday.  at least for now, they are healthier than the other tail types.. makes me wonder if they paid special attention to them..


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

wow very nice! I have horrible luck white pure whites


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

the only part of him that's a pure white are his pectorals, lol
he's colored up more overnight ^_^


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

He is very pretty!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He is so pretty! Really! I would steal him if I could teleport myself or something.. And Gilmore too lol!
ps- I love the fat little lips, he's like a little Al Capone XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He is so gorgeous and you don't even notice the iridescence over his eye. What a stunner.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, great find!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What color is he? I can't really tell. lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, it is kind of hard to get a good picture of his coloring. his body is whitish with a few spots of blue edging on his scales, and his fins are yellow with a bit of blue wash mostly along the edges


----------

